# Penelope Pics :)



## ekramer2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got Penelope today and took some photos! Does anyone know what color she is, btw? I'm really bad with that.
[attachment=1:38x7g3ox]littlepic1.jpg[/attachment:38x7g3ox]
[attachment=0:38x7g3ox]littlepic2.jpg[/attachment:38x7g3ox]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

amazing


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

is she an adult? She looks like she's quilling, so the color might still change. I don't see her mask very well, but I'd say dark grey pinto. One thing for sure... she's so cute, she looks like she's been half dunk in withe paint :lol:


----------



## ekramer2 (Sep 20, 2009)

The woman I got her from says she's about 6 months old. I wasn't sure if she should be quilling now or not? I just hope it isn't mites. And thank you, I think she's adorable.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! I'd guess Algerian Chocolate Pinto. At 6 months she should be done quilling. She might shed lightly at 1 year though, just so you know.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Penelope is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## ekramer2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I am coming to get her!!!!!!!!


----------

